# SOTW Forum SW upgrade



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

We moved from vBulletin 3.5.4 to 3.6.8 (skipping several versions).

Some minor problems an degradations were reported recently so it was better to update than expend the energy in trying to fix those old version problems.

As always a new version may introduce new problems although v.3.6.8. has been around for some time.

If you see some strange behavior please report in Forum Problem Reports. I see some changes in the appearance, but I am not going to tell if you do not notice :twisted:


----------

